# Savory Breakfast Ideas (for People Who Usually Skip Breakfast)



## Gael (Mar 19, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/food/savory-breakfast-ideas-for-people-who-usually-skip-a75929230068.html


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 19, 2014)

_Thanks Gael the fritatta looks delicious and very easy, so do a few others i bookmarked it as there are more interesting recipes on there _:thankyou:


----------



## Gael (Mar 19, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _Thanks Gael the fritatta looks delicious and very easy, so do a few others i bookmarked it as there are more interesting recipes on there _:thankyou:



YW Jill. Glad it was of interest to you!layful:


----------

